# Baby hedgie on the way - need some advice!



## Sky (Nov 28, 2014)

I am working on my setup for the hedgie girl I will be picking up in January. At the time of pick up, she will be about 2 months old. I have had a hedgie previously, so I'm not totally new at this, but I don't recall what I did when he was brand new. Is there anything special I should consider when it comes to a cage for a bitty hedgie?

At the moment, I am trying to decide between a cage like this: 



 or a cage made from a large sterilite. My prior hedgie was in a modified sterilite and it seemed to work very well for us, but this is a new location and new hedgie.

I plan to use a CHE lamp for heat and have already set up a wireless thermometer system so I can get a general idea of the existing temps in the room she will go in. Once the cage is set up, I will have a probe in the cage itself and a second thermometer for the room with 2 base stations so I can check on the temp from a couple locations in our house.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

I've seen people use that cage. My roommate actually uses it for her bunny. My only suggestion would be to take out the ramp or block it off. I personally use a C&C cage, as do most people on the website. But your choices of cage should work fine!

For a CHE system, you should have a thermostat to actually control the temperature, otherwise it will get too hot. I have Zilla's temperature controller, and most people I've talked to haven't had any issues with it. It still is a smart idea to have a thermometer though!


----------



## Sky (Nov 28, 2014)

phoenixjay said:


> I've seen people use that cage. My roommate actually uses it for her bunny. My only suggestion would be to take out the ramp or block it off. I personally use a C&C cage, as do most people on the website. But your choices of cage should work fine!
> 
> For a CHE system, you should have a thermostat to actually control the temperature, otherwise it will get too hot. I have Zilla's temperature controller, and most people I've talked to haven't had any issues with it. It still is a smart idea to have a thermometer though!


Thanks for the input!

I will look into C&C cages a bit more before I make my final cage decision. Are the squares/holes large enough for a baby hedgie to slip out?

I will definitely have the thermostat for the CHE in addition to the thermometer system I have in place, I just failed to mention that in my post. :smile:


----------



## Sky (Nov 28, 2014)

Also, I'm planning to go the litter box route - is there a specific size that is recommended for hedgies?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I use that cage! It was an upgrade from the old cage I had. I love it, and you can definitely tell Ellie loves it because she was so much more room to wander.. which I see her do! I just took everything out and I literally only use it for the cage part.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Sky (Nov 28, 2014)

ashleyyy said:


> I use that cage! It was an upgrade from the old cage I had. I love it, and you can definitely tell Ellie loves it because she was so much more room to wander.. which I see her do! I just took everything out and I literally only use it for the cage part.
> 
> Good luck with everything.


Your thread is actually the reason that I'm considering the cage. It looks like a great option!


----------

